# Would acoustic panels help me?



## tank171 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am considering getting some treatments for my room. It seems they help quite a bit for most people, but how do I know if they will help me? It would cost a few hundred dollars to get them, and I dont want to waste my money.

I took some measurements with REW. Ill post the ones that seem relevent. Also, yes, I know my sub is 20 db too high. I like it that way : ). Also, I am just using the mic that came with my Pioneer 1019. Is this okay, or should I get a better mic? The frequency is smoothed to 1/3.

http://img64.imageshack.us/g/freq.jpg/

And here is a closeup on the sub. No smoothing.

http://img691.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=subfreq.jpg


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The sub response isn't all that bad other than the level being way too high. Turn off the smoothing on the overall measurement and let's see what's really happening. You do have a ringing in the 50-60Hz range. 

Broadband bass control will help with decay times and ringing and increase the bass definition, punch, and extension.

Side wall treatments will help with overall decay time, imaging, etc. by minimizing early, off axis reflections.

Treatments are an essential part in pretty much any theater room.

Bryan


----------



## tank171 (Nov 11, 2009)

bpape said:


> The sub response isn't all that bad other than the level being way too high. Turn off the smoothing on the overall measurement and let's see what's really happening. You do have a ringing in the 50-60Hz range.
> 
> Broadband bass control will help with decay times and ringing and increase the bass definition, punch, and extension.
> 
> ...


Ill post the unsmoothed picture later today, and Ill also try to get my system to match the house curve, so the sub isn't so high.


----------



## tank171 (Nov 11, 2009)

Heres the pictures with some new adjustments, unsmoothed.


----------



## acoustat6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Tank, Yes, bass traps always help. And the more the merrier. One of the first things you need to do is get better measurements from REW. Set REW up so 75db is your baseline. You need to be absolutly consistent with this. I assume that you are using some form of EQ, correct? I dont think that your sub is set too high :bigsmile:, but it does not seem to be consistent with your full range measurement. You can go to my thread "My new inroom response" to see my graphs. 

Bob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The other thing that would help is to set the vertica scale to be just enough to see the full response and the horizontal scale from 20-300 Hz. Ignore above that for now

Bryan


----------

